# Youtube trainig video



## matti0205 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello, a few weeks ago I came across a training video that someone had recommended on here. It was a young American woman on the video (may be called Laura or similar). I can't remember the name and I have searched forums. Can anyone help please. It is a youtube video. Thank you and sorry for being so vague.


----------

